

Reissued – A curated social marketplace for vintage goods - rigelstpierre
http://reissued.com

======
egdelwonk
Cool idea. Site looks great too. One small thing: there is a typo: "REISSUED
GIVES YOU EXCLUSIVE ACCESS INTO A WORLD NO ELSE CAN DELIVER" should be
"REISSUED GIVES YOU EXCLUSIVE ACCESS INTO A WORLD NO ONE ELSE CAN DELIVER"

